# Probleme lancement bootcamp



## Mrg91 (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Alors je m'explique hier j'ai utiliser l'assistant bootcamp afin d'installer windows sur mon macbook pro sur big sur, installation qui s'est déroulé sans probleme. Mais voyant que j'ai alloué peu d'espace j'ai décider de supprimer cette partition (avec l'assistant bootcamp) et de l'installer une nouvelle fois en allouant 400gb.

Sauf que depuis il m'est impossible d'installer en utilisant bootcamp car lors du partionnement le message : "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partionné" apparait

_diskutil list:_


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     410.4 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 324.9 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                610.7 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2
```

ensuite

diskutil verifyVolume disk1


```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-5523D8E63431315F9F949CCDD0274BF797F5CEE4EAF616D4C66A01B8D6A83C7B)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f87d + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f89d + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f88d + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f8cd + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f92d + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f8ad + 32) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f8dd + 80) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x8f7f93d + 96) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f87d + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f88d + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f89d + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f8ad + 32)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f8cd + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f8dd + 80)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f92d + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x8f7f93d + 96)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f7f87d+288) bitmap address (0x5d2a4)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```

Voila merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Mrg91 (16 Décembre 2020)

en redemarrant mon ordi ceci a disparu 


```
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2
```


----------



## Mrg91 (17 Décembre 2020)

Personne pour m'aider :/


----------

